# O H I O !!



## Bossman 92 (Sep 27, 2006)

What's everybody think for us ohio guys tonight and tommorrow? It seems like they can't decide between rain, freezing rain, and snow.  

Hopefully we all get somthing

Bossman


----------



## LTL (Jan 13, 2008)

Hope somebody gets something, good old NEPA is getting screwed again with just rain.


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Well I don't know how it can rain when it is below freezing but I guess thats why I'm not a Meteorologist. I hope we get all snow. payup


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I would be happy with snow LOL


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

winter storm warning for 1-4"?? something sounds fishy to me. yeah i know there is going to be some ice, but i've never seen a winter storm warning for 1-4" they don't have a clue if you ask me. i just got off the phone with a guy in mt. hope ohio and he said it's raining/freezing rain. how the hell is it raining ? it's 27 degrees where i'm at right now. mt hope is south east of wooster about 30 miles. what ever is coming is on it's way. later, pete


----------



## cornbinder (Oct 16, 2005)

yeah!! woke up this morning to a winter storm warning issued for tuesday into wednesday, and they are talking a good possibility it may pile up pretty good. all i've got to do is put gas in the ramcharger put the blade on and gas up the v-plow truck. later, pete


----------

